# Rehoming possible in Iowa



## lyssa62

Here's what I know. A guy my husband works with has an unsprayed 3 year old female ( Aspen) ( see attachment photos)

Apparently while his wife and kids were home the 9 year old neighbor girl came in and got startled and ran...Aspen assuming she was playing ran and tackled her. Parents claim she was bit even though no bite marks exist. ( this neighbor girl has been notorious for teasing Aspen) ...parents are being real ( fill in your own word..I don't want to get banned). Authorities made him quarantine her ( she was 3 months behind on rabies shot because owner thought he had gotten a 3 year and he had only gotten a 1 year) ...she will not be out of quarantine until next Saturday ( August 30) ....he knows they are going to tell him to get rid of her. 

I told him I would bring this up here. I do NOT want to put it on our local pet board because it's like stupid spawn there. 
I have not seen the dog. My understanding is the dog is good with other people and pets ..except for this neighbor girl who apparently teases the dog all the time. 
I will attach a couple of pictures ...if you'd like more info you can request an email for the owner. 

this is eastern iowa


----------



## Jax08

Who is the breeder? That's the first call that should be made.

I hope they banned the brat from their property. To bad they didn't do that sooner.


----------



## lyssa62

I am not sure...that's something I can tell my husband to tell his co-worker -- about placing a call to the breeder I mean.

OH **** YEAH 

The first way I understood it was that this brat came in the house without being invited...so of course I went off on why wasn't the door locked...yada yada...then it came out that the daughter and wife were home and that the daughter let the girl in...now the girl knows there is a dog in the house but apparently hasn't been taught how to act with them. The fact that this owner has seen this kid repeatedly teasing his dog...oh my butt would have been on them a loooooooong time ago BEFORE it got to this point. 

I totally get it that the dog rushed her and pushed her down...I get it...but if there are NO bite marks...that I don't get. And they have 2 years to sue him? ARE YOU KIDDING ME???? That's BULL!


----------



## RocketDog

I wonder if the dog just excitedly jumped up on the girl since so many dogs aren't taught to NOT jump and she fell and they got tangled up. That's a much more likely scenario. I had a kid like that at my first house when my kids were small. I was rocking my youngest at nap time (he was 2 and I just about had him asleep, grr) when the neighbor girl just walked into his room. On the second story. With the door shut. I was PISSED. I told her in no uncertain terms she is to KNOCK ON THE DOOR AND IF THERE'S NO ANSWER, YOU DON'T COME IN. 

How is the dog? Do you know anything about temperament? Do you know who the breeder is?


----------



## lyssa62

I am sure that was the scenario -- dog thought she was playing...knocked her down...I would DEMAND to see bite marks. 
My husband said now the owner is reading all the iowa laws and another one is..if your dog is in the yard...a bike rider rides past...the dog barks or whatever ..scares the bike rider -- bike rider falls ...he/she can sue you??? WHAT??????????????????????? This isn't even the dog charges the bike rider...this is if the dogs barks and scares the rider into a fall....dog owner responsible? OK here is what I think...if a dog barking makes you lose your balance on a bike....try a different activity.


----------



## lyssa62

oh see now that's what I said when I first heard the story and thought the 9 year old walked in the house uninvited....I would have counter sued for entering without permission (whatever that's called)


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Please have them take her in to be spayed before re-homing so that whoever gets her doesn't get her to make money. There are a lot of posts and information about all the things that need to be done to rehome - application, reference checks and call to AC, vet references, home check because not everyone who posts here is going to be a good home either, just like anywhere else.


----------



## lyssa62

^ def ...great advice. I'm sure he's going to make sure she goes to a good home. He loves that dog but is tired of fighting with his neighbor about it.


----------



## CassandGunnar

I have a contact with a person in a reputable GSD rescue in northeastern Iowa. If you want to PM me, I can try and put everyone in touch.

I'm in SW Minnesota and about to be "foster full" or I'd take her in a second.


----------



## katieliz

'scuse me, loves the dog????? please.

the breeder needs to be called. the dog needs to be spayed. pm cassandgunner. 

neighbor trumps love for dog. i will just NEVER understand. ever.


----------



## lyssa62

no judging of the owner is needed. Like I said "this"( of the original post) is what "I" know...if he would rather find a home now than wait until he is told to get the dog out of town ..which is what WILL happen..kudos to him.


----------



## katieliz

nowhere did I "judge" anybody, I simply said I will never understand (which is a personal opinion and allowed here), and restated the obvious good advice that's been given in the thread. kudos from here after you (he/whoever):

contacts the breeder.
spays the dog.
pm's cassandgunner.


----------



## Jax08

katieliz said:


> 'scuse me, loves the dog????? please.


^^^^ That's kinda judging...

Anyways, can we keep this about helping the dog instead of snarky comments about the owner that isn't even on the thread to defend himself or give better details?


----------



## lyssa62

thanks Jax -- that's what I want this about ...helping this dog. I don't have ALL the details ..I do not know the owner nor the neighbors. All I want to do is help the dog. Apparently these neighbors have it in for this dog and will not rest until it's out of the neighborhood. 
That's what I DO understand.


----------



## katieliz

before anyone here will be able to help you help the dog you will have to supply more details (that you don't have), and less conjecture about how the owner feels about the dog perhaps. i am all about helping the dogs. i am tired of sad tales about how people "love" their animals but will not take the responsibility to care for them. and my posts likely reflect my "opinion" about that. 

wishing you good luck in helping the dog.


----------



## lyssa62

A. as I know it conjecture doesn't really apply to feelings 
B. how in any way is this post of asking to help rehome a dog who along with his owner being badgered by a neighbor connected to the owner not taking on the responsibility to care for her? I don't understand where you are making that connection.

Is he to wait until the authorities come and yank her out of the home and put her in the pound where anybody can get her? Or does he try to find a DECENT home for her before that happens? 

Actually I am going to send the link to the board to the owner and let him fill in the blanks. 

I am not going to keep arguing about "opinions" ...this thread is to help find a home for a great dog...not judge or make assumptions about the owner.


----------



## FirefighterGSD

jeankbbmmmaan said:


> please have them *take her in to be spayed before re-homing* so that whoever gets her doesn't get her to make money. There are a lot of posts and information about all the things that need to be done to rehome - application, reference checks and call to ac, vet references, home check because not everyone who posts here is going to be a good home either, just like anywhere else.


yes!


----------



## katieliz

Sending the link to the owner so he can post sounds like the best idea for sure. If the situation is such that the authorities have the right to remove the dog from her home, it's already a situation fraught with legalities...or with important details lost in translation...thank you for trying to help the dog, but direct communication with understandable details will be much more helpful to her.


----------



## Audie1

It's best to just leave the owner's story/reasoning out of these threads. Folks are always going to be judgmental and the sad thing is that it's the dog that suffers most.

Good luck re-homing this pup.


----------



## katieliz

And hey, my neighbors could badger me as much as they wanted...my responsibility above all else is to protect and care for my animals. It is my job to keep my perimeters and home secure from any "brats" who might expose themselves to a dog bite. And if I'm not successful in doing that, and a child is hurt by my animals, on my property...then it's my job to follow the law and accept the consequences of what my lapse in judgement created. If the law says there is sufficient evidence to quarantine, I cannot try to "remove the dog from the neighborhood", which, if that is the situation, is illegal. I'm so sorry for this dog, but it will be very difficult for anyone to help, unless the circumstances are different from what they appear to be from your posts.


----------



## Jax08

Glad we are going to stay on track and all come together to figure out how to help this dog.

So....this is what we know

1. 3 yr old female
2. Not spayed
3. Not UTD on shots
4. MAY have an issue with strange children or could be an isolated incident.
5. Unknown if owner contacted breeder.
6. Most likely the county will force him to find a new home.
7. Most likely good with other pets and people.
8. From picture #3, the dog is either living with a baby or is exposed to babies.
9. No evidence of a bite was found.
10. Randy has offered assistance. Has he been contacted?

Lyssa - can you have the owner confirm this list to start?


----------



## jafo220

I'm following this closely. No opinions here on the situation itself. Dog needs help. I am somewhat interested, but not settled on whether I can do two dogs at this point. I think Cruz (male) would probably not have a problem accepting her. I'm just not sure the on the other way around. This is an absolutely gorgeous dog. 

Can we get some info on breeder and pedigree? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lyssa62

jax -- I have given the link to the owner ...he's a shift worker and I know he works same shift as my husband so they were both on night shift last night. I DO hope he gets on and sheds more light on this. 

jafo -- again I hope we can get more info. I would take her in a heartbeat but I seriously can NOT afford anymore pets. I just welcomed another rescue amazon parrot into the house last week. We are full as far as budgeting for food/health/training etc. 
Plus being in the same county if they are forced to remove her from the county ...I couldn't have her here either ( I would imagine that's how it works)


----------



## jafo220

lyssa62 said:


> jax -- I have given the link to the owner ...he's a shift worker and I know he works same shift as my husband so they were both on night shift last night. I DO hope he gets on and sheds more light on this.
> 
> jafo -- again I hope we can get more info. I would take her in a heartbeat but I seriously can NOT afford anymore pets. I just welcomed another rescue amazon parrot into the house last week. We are full as far as budgeting for food/health/training etc.
> Plus being in the same county if they are forced to remove her from the county ...I couldn't have her here either ( I would imagine that's how it works)


That's what I'm pondering at this point. The same issue only we have the room, we have the abilities to handle two dogs now. The initial cost of the spay and shots along with a physical and x-raying the hips (I do this regardless to know what I have) is what I'm looking at. My vet will combine and discount but it's still not cheap.

I also know of two others looking for a shepherd also. So if this is something I can't do, I plan on passing her along. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lyssa62

jafo220 said:


> I also know of two others looking for a shepherd also. So if this is something I can't do, I plan on passing her along.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Thank you


----------



## jafo220

lyssa62 said:


> Thank you


No problem. Great looking dog. Just really need some more in depth info. to make a decision on which way to go.

Here is what I'm looking for.

Pedigree?
Breeder she is from?
Any health issues and or vet records?
Temperament?
What kind of training?
House broken or outside dog?
Socializing around other dogs, adults or kids?

I really need to know exactly what transpired with the 9 yr. old girl. Just to satisfy my own curiosity on the event. Aggression or play? This dog will no doubt at some point be around kids loose. So this is important.


----------



## lyssa62

I will send these questions onto Jeremy -- in case he is unable to get on here himself


----------



## jerky

First off thanks eveyone for tring to help find a place for our GSD. I ask that all the bashers email me with your words of wisdom as i messed up on her shots by a few months. People mess up and I accept responseability for it. Unfortunately she suffers the worse for it. If she would have been up to date she would have been quarentined at home. I will not waste my time defending myself when that time could be spent finding what is best for my GSD. I will answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Jax08

Hi Jeremy - have you contacted her breeder? Do you have a contract stating they have first right of refusal? Would they take her back to rehome her?


----------



## lyssa62

Hi Jeremy 
These are some great people on here.


----------



## jerky

The incident happened while I was at work. We keep our doors locked at all times because we have 5 children in our house and the youngest (who is 1 yrs old) likes to open the doors. You have to knock on our inside garage door to be let in at all times.. My brother was outside when we heard a knock on the door inside of my garage. My daughter opened the door to let him in when she realized that it was the neighbor girl who took off running when she saw the dog who in turned ran after her. My daughter yelled for her mother and by the time she got outside the dog was back by the garage doors. No one really saw what happened. The little girl was lying facedown in her driveway and the dog was on top of her. She had road rash and what looked like a scratch on her back that was brusied but there was no bit mark. The girl was not taken to get medical treatment.
Our neighbors never gave our GSD a chance. We took her over there on a leash many times to try to get them to interact with her but they wanted nothing to do with her. The little girl and my daughter would be playing outside and screaming and the dog thought that they were hurt and wanted to go see if they were ok. When the dog was outside they would ride their bikes up and down the driveway right beside her and she wanted to play with them. When the girls would start screaming she would starting barking and want loose to go and check on them. The neighbors on the other side of us can come over to her when no one is outside and pet and feed her with no problem but they took the time to get to know her when she was a puppy. We also have family gathering at our home where she runs free in the home after accepting the people that are there. Our 2 younger children can hand feed her one piece of dog food at a time and she is very gentle with both of them. If you let her come to you instead of approaching her she does better with accepting you into our home. While outside on the tiedown she is a little more aggressive about letting people into our yard and home.


----------



## jerky

We have not contacted the breeder at this time but will do so tomorrow. I would just like to see her go to a home, or farm where she could run. Someone that could continue to train her. She loves to play hide and go seek with our older children.
She went though 2 sets of puppy classes when she was younger. She has never been aggressive towards another dogs but she has never been around cats. She will be 3 years old on November 9th. She is listed as a sable GSD. We have her ACK registration that was filled out but never mailed in so she is not registered at this time.She knows sit, down, shakes with both hand, and stay. You can throw treats on the ground and tell her to leave it and stay and she listens until you tell her ok then she will go and get them. When we enter the house we tell her to sit and stay until we we tell her ok and then she will come in. We did this so she does not barge through the door and she knows that we go in first. While we are changing the kids diapers she will sit and wait until we are done because she likes to throw diapers away. She does not play with them she brings them to the trash and either gets it in the garbage or sits it right next to it.


----------



## Jax08

I would start with your breeder if it's a good one. If a good one, they may have a person looking for an adult or might be interested in her. 

Will you PM me the breeders name and your dogs parents names? I'm just curious about her breeding.

Because of the incident, it may be hard to get her in to rescue but definitely contact CassandGunnar above! He has contacts more in your area than we do on the East Coast.

Are you positive they are going to make you rehome her?


----------



## jerky

Aspen is house broken and has never had an accident inside. She is crate trained and mostly sleeps in her kennel at night. She is not allowed on furniture one in a while she gets uo ti get her ball but knows its not allowed. She is mostly an inside dog who loves to go out and sit on the swing in the day time object her tie out. She howls at the train when it goes by my house and it honks. When around people she will bark and let them know your to close. There are times she growls at some people but she font show teeth just growls and hair will stick up. She don't like the ups man or fed ex trucks as she hears them coming a mile away and will bark at them. She is not one to go crazy and shows no signs of separation anxiety. I don't want to get rid of her but im worried one of my younger boys opens the door and lets her out i was threatened that he has a loaded hand gun and he will shoot her if out running loose. I just want her to have the life she deserves and be away from teasing and reactive neighbors. Some will say i am giving up but i am trying to do the next best thing for her and my family.


----------



## Msmaria

Your not the only person who is not up to date on their rabies vaccine. There's been other threads about it. Im only up to date because my doggie daycare reminds me, sad to say. Sometimes it's happens but becomes an issue when in this kind of situation. I have adult kids but remember a time when my two yr old opened the front door by himself , luckily it was when I was there. We live in the city so having a child that could wander out into traffic really scared the crap out of me. We used a deadbolt up high to make sure he couldn't do it again. I don't know how old ur kids are, but maybe that could help in your situation.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Hi Aspen's owner - people looking to rescue don't really need to have pedigree information - they are looking to help the dog, and don't care, really, about that kind of thing. 

The most important thing you can do is to spay her, to take out a whole bunch of people who will be in touch to use your dog for breeding purposes. Do that immediately. I cannot stress it enough.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I agree with Jean..Definitely spay her before you place her, you don't want her ending up in the wrong hands or being shuffled around as a puppy making machine..

I hope you can find her the perfect home.


----------



## RocketDog

I understand the point about making sure no one breeds her. But I don't think that asking for a pedigree calls for dark and foreboding music to start playing in the background. There is such a thing as curiosity, and interest in who the breeder is (possibly because it may be helpful, especially in determining whether the breeder is even worthy of a phone call to 'help'). 

I would rescue in a heartbeat if my situation precluded it and if I saw the 'right' dog. (Many factors would go into this, pedigree not necessarily being the first or even second or third most important, BUT--) A pedigree could be very useful in that determination. It doesn't need to be publicly posted but asking for it in a pm is not out of line imho.


----------



## jerky

When i got her they gave me my puppy papers for registering her with the AKC we filled it out but did not send it in. It dose list the Sire the Dam and Breed along with breeder and litter owner she also has her own registration number. On a side note she sure is shedding her coat right now im not ready for fall


----------



## lyssa62

LOL Jeremy -- I got one of those kong dog brushes and brushed Roxy outside yesterday -- looks like a small animal was sacrificed.


----------



## jafo220

RocketDog said:


> I understand the point about making sure no one breeds her. But I don't think that asking for a pedigree calls for dark and foreboding music to start playing in the background. There is such a thing as curiosity, and interest in who the breeder is (possibly because it may be helpful, especially in determining whether the breeder is even worthy of a phone call to 'help').
> 
> I would rescue in a heartbeat if my situation precluded it and if I saw the 'right' dog. (Many factors would go into this, pedigree not necessarily being the first or even second or third most important, BUT--) A pedigree could be very useful in that determination. It doesn't need to be publicly posted but asking for it in a pm is not out of line imho.


I also don't think asking for a pedigree is out of line either. There is a lot of useful info there. I believe hip and elbow checks are on a pedigree as well as the bloodlines of the dog to understand what you are dealing with. I think that is important information. It's not a guarantee of what you are getting but it helps. 

I personally have no problem if they want to spay he dog before re- homing. I have no desire to breed any dogs. But, I am still considering the dog now that a lot of behavior questions have been answered. Still would like a look at the pedigree. Even the parents names will suffice. If you want to PM those to me. They should be located on Aspens papers.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jafo220

jerky said:


> Aspen is house broken and has never had an accident inside. She is crate trained and mostly sleeps in her kennel at night. She is not allowed on furniture one in a while she gets uo ti get her ball but knows its not allowed. She is mostly an inside dog who loves to go out and sit on the swing in the day time object her tie out. She howls at the train when it goes by my house and it honks. When around people she will bark and let them know your to close. There are times she growls at some people but she font show teeth just growls and hair will stick up. She don't like the ups man or fed ex trucks as she hears them coming a mile away and will bark at them. She is not one to go crazy and shows no signs of separation anxiety. I don't want to get rid of her but im worried one of my younger boys opens the door and lets her out i was threatened that he has a loaded hand gun and he will shoot her if out running loose. I just want her to have the life she deserves and be away from teasing and reactive neighbors. Some will say i am giving up but i am trying to do the next best thing for her and my family.


Thank you for taking the time to answer some questions. I know it's not easy for you or your kids to have to re-home Aspen. Just wanted to put that out there. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria

To The owner. Have you decided to definitely re home her ? Not judging just curious. She sounds like a pretty good dog. I think it's sad when people, neighbors become obsessed at having it out for a dog instead of making an effort to get to know the dog. Very sad. I hope she finds a good home.


----------



## jerky

I dont really want to but cant have something like this happen again. What if she gets out and he shoots her what if the little girl dose something like this again and she actually dose bite her because of teasing. I HAVE ACTUALLY HAD THE LITTLE GIRL FEED HER TREATS JUST THIS YEAR AND WHEN THERE WAITING FOR THE BUS I KEEP HER ON A LEASH AND TAKE HER OUT WITH MY KIDS and the next door girl and she is fine i just dont get what happened.


----------



## jerky

jafo220 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to answer some questions. I know it's not easy for you or your kids to have to re-home Aspen. Just wanted to put that out there.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 tell me about it my 4 year old said the other day Aspens my favorite I love her!!!!!!!! broke my heart and i cried like a baby.


----------



## Msmaria

jerky said:


> I dont really want to but cant have something like this happen again. What if she gets out and he shoots her what if the little girl dose something like this again and she actually dose bite her because of teasing. I HAVE ACTUALLY HAD THE LITTLE GIRL FEED HER TREATS JUST THIS YEAR AND WHEN THERE WAITING FOR THE BUS I KEEP HER ON A LEASH AND TAKE HER OUT WITH MY KIDS and the next door girl and she is fine i just dont get what happened.


I missed the shooting part. I commend you for being a much bigger and unselfish person than I am . Giving up your dog so that she can be safe. If someone said they would shoot my dog I'd be on fighting terms haha and wouldn't have any of them over my house . I know your probably allowing it because she's your daughters friend and it's not her fault she's just a child. But id be so mad.


----------



## lyssa62

I'm like you Maria -- I already said on here..I need bail money if somebody messes with me, my family , friends and / or pets. I need a list of people on here who can find me a good bails bondsman ...cuz I'll be needing one.


----------



## CassandGunnar

I'm still willing to help as much as I can. If worst comes to worst I'll figure out a way to get her here and help rehome her.


----------



## Jax08

CassandGunnar said:


> I'm still willing to help as much as I can. If worst comes to worst I'll figure out a way to get her here and help rehome her.


Just to make sure THIS post does not get lost!!!


----------



## llombardo

What is this dogs prey drive like? I think I read she has never been around cats, but in general does she try to chase small animals? How would she do with other dogs, male and female?


----------



## selzer

Let's not call the little girl a brat. She came to visit a friend, she doesn't know how to be around dogs, and she got injured. The child did run, the dog did chase, and was on top of her. Let's give her parents a break too.

Let's not go crazy about the dog. If there were no puncture wounds, the do showed a lot of inhibition. It is raised with children. Evenso, it still may have high prey drive, or be uncertain around kids not belonging to his household. If there was no bite, then the dog shouldn't be villified, but, this is a dog that needs to be managed. 

As for the owners, they have a bunch of kids, and the dog seems ok with them. However, this is a dog that can't be running around loose when a child that is too small to manage the dog opens the door -- that is a lot worse than letting the rabies shot overshoot by a few months. Now they know, this dog needs better management. Or the kids need to not answer the door. 

What's sad is the very first time the owner finds that he needs to do something about the dog, it is rehoming. If the owner knew the neighbor child was acting is a teasing manner to the dog -- that's what it appears to the owner of the dog, and possibly the dog, but the child and the child's parents may see that differently. I have to train children not to tease the dog, because they don't realize that what they are doing can be seen as teasing. 

9 year old kids are not all born knowing how to behave around dogs. They have to be taught. If not, they will probably act as this one has.


----------



## jerky

llombardo said:


> What is this dogs prey drive like? I think I read she has never been around cats, but in general does she try to chase small animals? How would she do with other dogs, male and female?


 She dose chase other animals when off leash in my back yard in the timber or field. She is good with other dogs even stray dogs that come bye once in a while.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

RocketDog said:


> I understand the point about making sure no one breeds her. But I don't think that asking for a pedigree calls for dark and foreboding music to start playing in the background. There is such a thing as curiosity, and interest in who the breeder is (possibly because it may be helpful, especially in determining whether the breeder is even worthy of a phone call to 'help').
> 
> I would rescue in a heartbeat if my situation precluded it and if I saw the 'right' dog. (Many factors would go into this, pedigree not necessarily being the first or even second or third most important, BUT--) A pedigree could be very useful in that determination. It doesn't need to be publicly posted but asking for it in a pm is not out of line imho.


It's not dramatic - it's just when you are looking to rescue, people don't normally care at all because it's just about helping/taking in a dog, and you do it regardless of everything else. 

Anyway, most importantly - I am hoping that CassandGunner has been contacted, and if not, a spay appointment has been made to get that out of the way so that she will be ready to go when the time comes. 

This whole thing makes me want to give my fence a big hug today.


----------



## Jax08

Well for clarification. I asked because I wanted to know the breeder and if there was a contract. Which we took to PM's. Some people care for health reasons and want to see the dogs in the background.


----------



## jerky

So what is everyone else's GSD like when introduced to new people coming to their house? I live out of town so she don't see a lot of different people. Once people are around her for a little bit she is fine. Is this usually a issue when adopting a GSD. Thanks everyone.


----------



## lyssa62

When somebody new comes to the house Roxy sounds like she's in kill mode. We only have a few visitors so she knows them...she can't see them the way the door is situated so she's going to bark no matter who is at the door until they are in view. Then if she recognizes them -- the whimpering starts as they make the walk up the stairs and then it's like she knows who brings her what treat.
A new person is going to keep being barked at but I confine her to the kitchen...bring the person to the dining room and have them sit down..when she's not doing as much bouncing I let her out and usually she just goes and sniffs to see if they have treats in their pockets. I just have people not even acknowledge her and we continue to carry on our coffee drinking ..after awhile they are her best friend.


----------



## lyssa62

^ the only different way we approach is if somebody is bringing their dog with them...then we do the meet and greet outside and walk inside together.


----------



## Msmaria

Dexter not a big barker, he let's the small dogs do the barking. If he's at the door when I let the stranger in he will squeeze in to smell them, then it's ok. If he's in the yard he will come running in and makes this hmmph noise with his breath and will continue running up to smell them. I used to tell people not to look at him, but realized it really freaked them out. I think I'd be nervous too if someone told me not to look at their 100 pound dog running my direction. So now I just keep their attention on me when I hear him coming into the house. My best bet is to have him inside when I expect visitors because if he sees me letting them in its better for everyone.


----------



## brightspot

I do what I call "big dog introductions". The dog is on a sit stay when I let the new person in. I shake the person's hand exchanging scent. Then, still holding the hand, I bring the hands to the dog's nose. He knows this person is allowed. He'll still sit or lay close to me, but he doesn't bark or growl. Oh course, he is not person aggressive at all.


----------



## Jax08

did anyone contact Randy?


----------



## CassandGunnar

Yes. We've exchanged a couple of messages.


----------



## Jax08

Good deal. They are all in good hands then


----------



## jafo220

Any updates?


----------



## jerky

Still looking for a forever home. Lots are interested but nothing solid yet. She is home with me now doing good loving up on moms and the kids


----------



## middleofnowhere

The dog DOES NOT need to be spayed. I know why people are on this but it is much better to have a dog intact for longer rather than shorter. 

Contact the breeder, go from there. Do not immediately jump to spay.


----------



## Shade

middleofnowhere said:


> The dog DOES NOT need to be spayed. I know why people are on this but it is much better to have a dog intact for longer rather than shorter.
> 
> Contact the breeder, go from there. Do not immediately jump to spay.


Again it comes down to responsibility; the dog needs to be rehomed and even in the best circumstances can end up in the wrong hands. It's for the best the dog is spayed before leaving, it's more than old enough that all the benefits from the hormones, etc. are *finished*. So yes I would say again it's extremely important the dog needs to be spayed

Not to mention most owners do not want an intact dog, especially a female. So spaying will make her much more appealing to the majority which translates to the dog getting out of there sooner rather than later. If it was that important to the current owner they could wait and agree with the new owner beforehand whether the spay would be done or not but that would be up to them


----------



## LuvShepherds

I cried reading through these posts. The whole situation is sad, but rehoming is the best option. No family should lose a beloved pet because of a neighbor. I hope she goes to a good home and that this family can get another dog in the future when their children are older. 

Emotions aside, to me this is a time management issue. A family with five young children has only so much time to give each family member. An active dog is a family member and needs time, too. By age three a family pet should know not to chase a child and an adult should be there to keep that from happening in an ideal set up. Since the parents don't have that kind of time, the dog should be in a place where the owners do have time for her.

I also agree that it's a shame to rush to spay, but no rescue will give out an unspayed dog that age, so it needs to be done.


----------



## jafo220

jerky said:


> Still looking for a forever home. Lots are interested but nothing solid yet. She is home with me now doing good loving up on moms and the kids


Is your situation that dire? I read some of your posts and to me it seems you care a lot for this dog. I know I would. Is there anything you can do to remedy this?


----------



## lyssa62

Jeremy -- we will support you in whatever decision you make. I know the neighbors have what 2 years to sue you? But they will have that 2 years regardless if you rehome Aspen or not. If you can get her into some classes that would be great. I have had Roxy in the same class 3 times now. She is just leash aggressive when it comes to certain things. I love all 3 trainers we have at the CAC down here. It's like $65 for 6 hour long classes and they have ALL been great about staying late to work one on one with us. 


Someday it's my dream that she gets a Good Canine award...probably won't be anytime soon...but someday. 

I'm guessing the neighbors can't be talked to or reasoned with ?


----------



## selzer

Other than ensuring the dog does not land in a situation where she will be used to breed, I don't see how spaying will help. It won't help her reaction to the kid. 

If she is reactive, which I wouldn't want to label her with, spaying can actually make that worse. 

But at 3 years, she is definitely old enough to be spayed, and since it does prevent people snatching her up to use her for breeding stock, it might make sense to do so.


----------



## llombardo

I have seriously thought about taking this dog. My concerns are two females that are the same age and cats. If I knew that could all work and she was fixed I would welcome her into my home. I just don't want her shuffled around if not needed


----------



## jerky

I would love to keep her but think if i can find her a good home she will be happy and i will feel better knowing she is loved. I wish i could move but that is just not in the cards right now. I have a person coming this weekend to see her hopfully it goes well. Older couple with 1 1/2 acres in the country no kids. we have baby sitters come and after a few times she is fine with them she seems to get along with strangers after a little bit. Think she will be fine in a new home but might take a few days. I have changed door knobs put up screen door and put child guards on the door just wish i would have done this sooner then this may have never happened. As far as fixing her i have not isses with getting this done ill pay for it if need be to get her to a good home. I have turned down a person they lived in an apartment in town no yard im like really people she is not a taco bell dog.


----------



## jerky

Would like to say thanks for all input from everyone the good or bad i can take constructive criticism.


----------



## lalachka

jerky said:


> I would love to keep her but think if i can find her a good home she will be happy and i will feel better knowing she is loved. I wish i could move but that is just not in the cards right now. I have a person coming this weekend to see her hopfully it goes well. Older couple with 1 1/2 acres in the country no kids. we have baby sitters come and after a few times she is fine with them she seems to get along with strangers after a little bit. Think she will be fine in a new home but might take a few days. I have changed door knobs put up screen door and put child guards on the door just wish i would have done this sooner then this may have never happened. As far as fixing her i have not isses with getting this done ill pay for it if need be to get her to a good home. I have turned down a person they lived in an apartment in town no yard im like really people she is not a taco bell dog.


I live in an apartment with no yard. My dog gets at least 2 hours out every day and over 5 on weekends, snow, rain, hail, storms. Actually with a yard it's easy to stick a dog out there and forget about him. 
If that was your only reason for turning them down then you might've made a mistake


----------



## jerky

They were young and never had a dog before so i didn't like that either didn't get a very good impression.


----------



## lalachka

jerky said:


> They were young and never had a dog before so i didn't like that either didn't get a very good impression.


I understand the impression thing. Everything else? Doesn't mean much
I've never had a dog before, any dog. This one is my first. I go above and beyond for him. 
The age - yeah not everyone is responsible when they're young. 

It's tough finding good owners. You don't want to make mistakes. Good luck. I hope you find someone good.


----------



## lyssa62

he is being SELECTIVE about who takes his dog...if he didn't feel right about them -- no mistake was made!


----------



## ksotto333

lyssa62 said:


> he is being SELECTIVE about who takes his dog...if he didn't feel right about them -- no mistake was made!


Absolutely...and sorry to say, my preferences would be someone with outside space available, experience with large breed active dogs, and not immature. I appreciate that some people are meticulous about walking and exercising but mine can run, lay around, and explore on their own as I monitor them. We spend 1/2 hour every morning out back, they expend so much energy chasing each other and playing. This would never be accomplished on a lead. They spend hours outside (with us) throughout the day and have freedom to follow their own interests out there. So how they live now would be my preference, my choice.


----------



## huntergreen

imho, an older retired couple might be a great choice. the dog will become the center of their world.


----------



## lalachka

ksotto333 said:


> Absolutely...and sorry to say, my preferences would be someone with outside space available, experience with large breed active dogs, and not immature. I appreciate that some people are meticulous about walking and exercising but mine can run, lay around, and explore on their own as I monitor them. We spend 1/2 hour every morning out back, they expend so much energy chasing each other and playing. This would never be accomplished on a lead. They spend hours outside (with us) throughout the day and have freedom to follow their own interests out there. So how they live now would be my preference, my choice.


Who said mine is on a lead? He has hours a day off leash running in the forest or the park with a few of his friends. Or on his own. 

Not having a yard is not the end of the world. It's not the yard or lack of it, it's the dedication. How many dogs live on the chain in the yard?
Or are just left there on their own.

About immature. How many twenty something year olds are on the forum?

You can have your preferences if you ever are in the position to look for homes. I'm just pointing out that by cutting out people just because they don't have a yard (his original post just said that, nothing about the age or anything else) you will miss out on homes and having a yard on its own doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Jax08

lala - this is not about you or how long your dog is on leash. It was a general comment.

The OP will make a decision he's most comfortable with and I don't think he has to explain his reasoning. Please let's keep this one thread about the dog in question and not everyone else's personal criteria on a good home.


----------



## lalachka

Jax08 said:


> lala - this is not about you or how long your dog is on leash. It was a general comment.
> 
> The OP will make a decision he's most comfortable with and I don't think he has to explain his reasoning. Please let's keep this one thread about the dog in question and not everyone else's personal criteria on a good home.


Jax, who made you a mod? Do I tell you what to post? You stick stories about your dog in every post as does everyone else. 

stop telling me what to post about.


----------



## Jax08

Wow. Alrighty then. Again, my second comment was just a general comment and my first was just an explanation because I know you sometimes have problems deciphering intent on a comment. Carry on.


----------



## jafo220

I'm sure the OP is fully capable of deciding who to send his dog home with. Keep in mind, there are probably some high emotions connected with having to rehome a dog that's spent three years with them and their kids. This isn't easy for them I'm sure. So I don't know about anyone else, but I'm leaving my personal opinions on who they should give their dog to out of the thread unless asked by the OP for my opinion. I was only expressing in my last post that if there was anything they could do to keep her for themselves. If he feels uncomfortable with certain folks, that's their business. I would rather he turned a few down, than just give her to who ever came along first. At least he is analyzing the best situation for her. Let's let him work it out. I'm sure if he wants opinions, he'll ask.


----------



## ksotto333

Jax08 said:


> Wow. Alrighty then. Again, my second comment was just a general comment and my first was just an explanation because I know you sometimes have problems deciphering intent on a comment. Carry on.


Too much common sense in your posts.....not everyone can understand that.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Lala it's hard to find good owners, so true.

I do get what you are saying though. If everything else is good with a prospective owner, but they live in the city and have to go to a park it may work out just fine, for example.

The rescue that I adopted Smitty from almost didn't let me have him because my back yard was not fenced at the time. His foster owner did a home inspection and saw everything else was good and we discussed work arounds until I had a fence put up. Smitty has been with me almost 8 years now. . I think those of us who have adopted and been through that tend to think of that angle.

I agree that the Jerky should be selective and sounds like is doing a good job, but i see what you are saying too.





lalachka said:


> I understand the impression thing. Everything else? Doesn't mean much
> I've never had a dog before, any dog. This one is my first. I go above and beyond for him.
> The age - yeah not everyone is responsible when they're young.
> 
> It's tough finding good owners. You don't want to make mistakes. Good luck. I hope you find someone good.


----------



## jerky

Had a guy my brother knows come and visit aspen she barked at him he ignored her she sniffed his feet he gave a treat and in 5 min she was playing ball with him not once did he try to push the issue and pet her. He is going to bring the wife to meet her. They have 1 1/2 acres in the country so lets hope all goes well. They are older in late 50's youngest kid is 16 so that's a plus I hope. So lets say they decide to take her what do I do in regards to handing over rights to her? Do I draw a paper that states this? What needs to be wrote down? Thanks everyone. In regards to the party that thinks I might have messed up because of first one had a apartment to small one bed room young party type thanks to (facebook) pictures and mutual friends I didn't feel it would be a good fit. I am trying to do what is best for Aspen and my gut feeling said no. Normally you don't buy the first house or first car so I pulled the trigger because the juice wasn't worth the squeeze.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

It sounds like you are doing a very good job Jerky.

I know some of the rescue folks here can help you with paper work suggestions. Also when I've fostered and rehomed dogs we did home inspections, just to make sure the adopters were on the up and up.

Good luck with this prospective adopter!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

lalachka said:


> *Jax, who made you a mod?* Do I tell you what to post? You stick stories about your dog in every post as does everyone else.
> 
> stop telling me what to post about.


Everyone on this board helps to moderate and the 'real' mods/admins appreciate it greatly. So whether it's deciding not to post at all, or to remain calm and ignore efforts to incite, or if it's to give a notification to the mods/admins as a heads up with a thread starting to go downhill.

As long as rules aren't broken we can all post from our point of view about our dogs and tips/recommendations/experiences. This doesn't mean anyone else has to learn from them, take the suggestions to heart, or use them at all. If we don't want to take anything from a post, then just ignore it and move on!

:wub:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Btw....when fostering and rehoming a GSD a few years back I had filtered out a few college students for similar reasons. Freshmen, transient, couldn't afford $150.00 adoption fee, couldn't afford vet, no local references. Too many downsides, they just didn't have the ability to provide a long term stable situation.


----------



## BowWowMeow

If you think this guy and his wife are a good fit I would follow this process and I'm sure other rescue folks will chime in.

1) Get a vet reference and call the vet to check to be sure they take proper care of their animals
2) Take your dog with you to visit the entire family at their home. 
-Watch how every single family member interacts with your dog and have a conversation about what type of plan would be needed to keep her safe. 
-Find out where she would be staying when they weren't home, check to be sure the house is dog proofed, etc. 
-Check out the fencing, etc. to be sure it will be secure for her. 
-Be sure they understand the protocol they must follow when people come over to visit. 
3) Draw up a paper that says they are taking ownership of the dog but should they not be able to keep her she must be returned to you.


----------



## lyssa62

make sure they understand ALL of them totally.....and I would especially make sure they get that last one...YOU are the CALL they make if for ANY reason they can't keep her!


----------



## huntergreen

before you go through with rehoming, have you had or considered getting a behaviorist to come an evaluate your gsd? maybe that and a trainer can solve the issue and there will be no need to rehome.


----------



## jafo220

huntergreen said:


> before you go through with rehoming, have you had or considered getting a behaviorist to come an evaluate your gsd? maybe that and a trainer can solve the issue and there will be no need to rehome.


After considering the thread and what he has conveyed. I don't think they really want her to go. I do think that she does have to go. Not because the behaviors of the dog can't be fixed. It's the neighbors behaviors that can't be fixed. This puts Aspen in danger if she gets loose again. It's foolish to say she will never get loose again. Accidents happen and in a house with kids even more so. So rehoming her is her best option. 

Sounds to me like he is doing the best he can.


----------



## huntergreen

jafo220 said:


> After considering the thread and what he has conveyed. I don't think they really want her to go. I do think that she does have to go. Not because the behaviors of the dog can't be fixed. It's the neighbors behaviors that can't be fixed. This puts Aspen in danger if she gets loose again. It's foolish to say she will never get loose again. Accidents happen and in a house with kids even more so. So rehoming her is her best option.
> 
> Sounds to me like he is doing the best he can.


most likely you are correct, just hate seeing folks forced into these type 
situations.


----------



## jerky

I would love to keep her everyone. I am terrified of her getting out in a situation and something more happening, (what if) is the biggest thing I struggle with. I can guarantee she can sense this. Its not a question of if she gets out its when she dose what will happen if provoked by a certain person. If something did happen then what? She gets put down because I was selfish and didn't give her a chance somewhere else and missed something or didn't do something and I have to live with it. I want what is best for her, I know its best for her to be with her family but that is just not possible because of the situation. Knowing she has a better chance of living a happy life with someone else where she wont be subjected to my reactive next door neighbors that shunned her from day one.
She is fine with anyone who comes around and knows how to act around a GSD.


----------



## Jax08

I'm not going to dissuade you from rehoming her. However, I have to ask this - how long are you going to let your neighbor dictate what animals you can have? Are you going to fence your yard? Lock your gate to keep out uninvited people and kids?

I just find it sad that this person is going to influence future pets as well just by precedent.


----------



## huntergreen

Jax08 said:


> I'm not going to dissuade you from rehoming her. However, I have to ask this - how long are you going to let your neighbor dictate what animals you can have? Are you going to fence your yard? Lock your gate to keep out uninvited people and kids?
> 
> I just find it sad that this person is going to influence future pets as well just by precedent.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## jerky

Jax08 said:


> I'm not going to dissuade you from rehoming her. However, I have to ask this - how long are you going to let your neighbor dictate what animals you can have? Are you going to fence your yard? Lock your gate to keep out uninvited people and kids?
> 
> I just find it sad that this person is going to influence future pets as well just by precedent.


So lets get this straight once more. Everyone makes mistakes kids do all the time as well as adults lets just say someone forgets to shut the fence or door she gets out and jumps on the mother or the father or the little girl again or worse bites the person then she is to be put down because i was greedy and didnt want to give her a new home where she could have a better chance away from things like that which could harm her well being. If u can't swim do u buy a life jacket to stow in a boat or do you wear it. I feel this is a better life line for her.


----------



## BowWowMeow

How did it go with her meeting the potential new family?


----------



## jerky

When they came to my house she barked and growled a few times like saying hey let me check you out, so they stood there talking and i allowed her to smell them. It went well they spent 2 hrs with her after 5 to 10 min she was playing ball with them and letting them lead her on leash. Im on second shift this week so its been hard for them to come buy. I asked them to come around some more so i can feel them out and how they get along with each other. Thanks for asking. I hope they tale her they seem interested. I KNOW THE TEENAGE SON WANTED TO TAKE HER HOME THAT NIGHT. Sorry for caps but didnt want to retype.


----------



## BorderKelpie

I think this situation is heartbreaking for you, Jerky. I do applaud your efforts to do what you feel is right for Aspen. I wish there was a way things could work out differently, but I know you and your family are wishing the very same thing. 

Just let me say that I think you are a very compassionate and brave person to put the well being of your beloved Aspen before your own feelings. 

Blessings to you, your family, Aspen, and her new family.


----------



## Jax08

jerky said:


> So lets get this straight once more. Everyone makes mistakes kids do all the time as well as adults lets just say someone forgets to shut the fence or door she gets out and jumps on the mother or the father or the little girl again or worse bites the person then she is to be put down because i was greedy and didnt want to give her a new home where she could have a better chance away from things like that which could harm her well being. If u can't swim do u buy a life jacket to stow in a boat or do you wear it. I feel this is a better life line for her.



I apologize. I've done nothing but tried to be helpful to you, on this thread and in PM's, and said nothing about you rehoming her as this is completely your choice. My questions were general and something that should be considered in the future. I won't bother with the topic again. Good Luck.


----------



## jerky

Jax08 said:


> I apologize. I've done nothing but tried to be helpful to you, on this thread and in PM's, and said nothing about you rehoming her as this is completely your choice. My questions were general and something that should be considered in the future. I won't bother with the topic again. Good Luck.


 Thank you for your help. I just grow tired of hearing that. It is very difficult to deal with. I dont intend on getting another animal because i can never deal with this heart break again. Its was 15 years in between having my last GSD (POOCH) who was 11 before she passed. I can still smell her collar and it smells like her


----------



## jafo220

jerky said:


> Thank you for your help. I just grow tired of hearing that. It is very difficult to deal with. I dont intend on getting another animal because i can never deal with this heart break again. Its was 15 years in between having my last GSD (POOCH) who was 11 before she passed. I can still smell her collar and it smells like her


Please keep us up to date on the rehoming. We all do care even though she's not ours.


----------



## jerky

Still no luck in finding Aspen a home so many say they want her but have gone no where. The ones i was hopful of have not called for a week but i know people they work with and they said they are wanting her but at the moment have yet to step up to the plate. I don't want to take her to breeder and have her be breeding stock not sure she will but its heavy on my mind. I am running out of time i feel as no time frame has been set but the longer this takes the harder its going to be.


----------



## huntergreen

jerky, guess i should add my apologies for attempting to point out alternatives also. i have no idea how this works, but would you consider contacting a local veterans group to see if your dog would qualify as a dog for a returning vet with PTS....just a thought. imho, i cant think of anything better for your gsd .


----------



## misslesleedavis1

huntergreen said:


> jerky, guess i should add my apologies for attempting to point out alternatives also. i have no idea how this works, but would you consider contacting a local veterans group to see if your dog would qualify as a dog for a returning vet with PTS....just a thought. imho, i cant think of anything better for your gsd .


Fantastic suggestion


----------



## lyssa62

Jeremy maybe randy and the rescue would be the best bet ??? he would make sure to find a good just right home for Aspen!


----------



## selzer

I must be tired, 

I read that as a candidate to go to the vet to be PTS, instead of a candidate to be homed with a veteran with PTSD. I guess I am glad I went back and read it again.


----------



## jerky

Well we finally found a home for Aspen she has a nice fenced in yard and older kids to play with her. The adopting people spent several weeks coming to visit her at my home. When it was time i took her down to them and checked things over all seems well as she has been there for 2weeks already. When it was time to leave she got a little upset like she knew and started barking like ive never heard so i sat out in the car balling like a little baby until she quit which wasnt more than a few min. I get pictures and updates from her on face book and said anytime the kids or i want to visit come on down. I dont know if i can muster the nerve to do it right now but maybe one day. Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## llombardo

jerky said:


> Well we finally found a home for Aspen she has a nice fenced in yard and older kids to play with her. The adopting people spent several weeks coming to visit her at my home. When it was time i took her down to them and checked things over all seems well as she has been there for 2weeks already. When it was time to leave she got a little upset like she knew and started barking like ive never heard so i sat out in the car balling like a little baby until she quit which wasnt more than a few min. I get pictures and updates from her on face book and said anytime the kids or i want to visit come on down. I dont know if i can muster the nerve to do it right now but maybe one day. Thanks for everyones help.


I'm glad she found a good home. I don't know that is ever go to visit only because I just am not sure if that would upset the dog more. I dog sat a couple dogs for months and when the owner returned they were so happy to see her and left with her like they were just visiting for the day. Believe me that made me really think because they were treated like my own but they still knew who their owner was.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

so very tough for you to do, but you put her interests in front of yours..Glad you found her a good home, and so glad they keep in touch and you can visit.


----------



## jerky

Good point i thought of that as well and told the lady that but she seems to think after time it will be fine but i dont think time will change it its best i keep my distance and enjoy my facebook pictures


----------



## Nigel

We got Ranger from my MIL at 4 months old. He's 2 yrs old now and while he still gets pretty excited when she comes to visit, he has toned down over time. I'm sorry you had to do this, i couldnt imangine, but glad you took your time and found the right home.


----------

